# bald eagel trace



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/owBpp9dLDm8 bald eagel trace
shows a detailed diagram being traced out and resulting in a *,dxf file 
that is machineable


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

He could have flipped the image, use wintergreen oil with a q-tip and gotten it on wood in
half the time he spent tracing. I would have been half-way done cutting it before he got it
in the computer lol Beautiful end result though.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stan you sure have a steady hand . I swear I couldn't do it , and I'm only 53 

Btw great job , as that is beautiful !


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Rick,

I guess that leaves me way out of luck doing it at 80 yrs old.

Still beautiful tho.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

its not a steady hand ,its just the will to make it happen and yes there are many ways to do these projects--scanner, tracing in aspire ,tracing with carbon paper, bandsaw the parts etc
I am not a cad guy and I try and use the drawing board as much as I can ,as in the older days I drew all my own plans, now I can digitize them and cut then cnc laser/router


----------

